# Alden LHS Sizing Question



## Galt (Oct 4, 2008)

I will soon be ordering a pair of Alden cordovan LHS online, and I'm looking for some sizing help. Here are the sizes I wear in few shoes. Any assistance would be great.

Bass Weejuns: 11D
AE Park Avenue Calf: 10E
Asics 2130: 11.5 

Thanks


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Wow that's quite a varied set of sizes. I myself wear a 9D in weejuns and an 8.5 D in LHS. The sizing chart on the Alden of Carmel site is helpful.

https://www.alden-of-carmel.com/index.cfm/fitting.htm


----------



## DonV (Apr 2, 2006)

I wear a 11B in the Park Avenue (although it's a bit tighter than I'd like, actually) and a 10.5C in the LHS. Since you're ordering online anyway, I'd recommend ordering more than one pair and then trying them all on.


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

*I would never order on-line without knowing my exact size*

I encourage you to be patient. Find a place where you can try a pair on, or a pair of BB's version. IMHO this is simply way too much money to spend without knowing for sure what size is correct. Some on this forum go down half a size with the LHS. For me that would probably not work. Width is also critical. BB, for example, only stocks the D width in the stores. Other widths can be ordered. And it is worth the wait to make sure you can try on and confirm your correct size.

If you live in a place where it is impossible to do as I have suggested above then I would concur that ordering two or three pair would be the best way to ensure yourself that you'll get the right size.


----------



## jeph (Feb 16, 2006)

I use size 11.5 in Sebago, Sperry and other "American" brands. 

In Alden LHS I have to size down to 11. It is the same with Alden Indy boots by the way.. 

Best regards jeph


----------



## Galt (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I'll check out BB. Are these versions identical to Alden's version and just private labeled for BB?

Thanks


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

n.b., all Brooks Brothers versions are labeled as such. Even more important, the Brooks cordovan LHS is unlined and only available thorough Brooks. Sizing might be an issue, because, to the best of my knowledge, every other version of the cordovan LHS is lined. There are also sometimes minor differences, the Brooks Tassel for example has decorative stitching, or foxing around the heel, the regular Alden Tassel simply has a leather strip to cover the back seam.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Not long ago I ordered a pair of Monk Strap shoes in cordovan leather from Alden.

My closet is filled (well, not really "filled") with shoes that are all 8-1/2 E. And that was the size I ordered. They arrived and the width was OK, but it was a half of a size too large.

Alden exchanged it for me with no problem, but I was concerned that the shoe was simply mislabeled and I suggested so in an e-mail to which they replied:

Dear Packard,

Thank you for your message. We will inspect the shoes for you.
However, please keep in mind that there is a range fitting characteristics within our product. Depending on last, pattern, and even leather. For instance, you may wear 9E in a style made on the Barrie last, and most likely you'd wear 9 EE on a style made on the Aberdeen.

We will be happy to make the exchange for you.
Have a nice day.
Brenda

They went on to say that now that my size it known I should contact them before ordering any other shoes and they will advise me what size to order in that last.

It seems strange to me that they don't simply make adjustments to their lasts so that they all size the same, but they don't. 

I would take their advice and either call them or e-mail to them before ordering your second pair. (The first pair is going to be a "best guess", but they paid the freight on the second pair and sent them by 2nd day air).

Nice shoes, by the way.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

The LHS are on the Van last, which is roomier than the Aberdeen but not as roomy as the Barrie. I normally wear an 8.5 E or EE in Allen Edmonds. My LHS are 8.5D and are a bit snug, but not too snug, and seem to be molding to my feet as others have suggested that they would.


----------



## theshoemart.com (Jan 9, 2009)

*Go with a size 10E*

I would pick a size 10E for the LHS Shell Cordovan shoes. The Allen-Edmonds Park Ave is their fullest fitting shoe. This model is comparable in fit to the Van Last for Alden, which is the Last used to make the Alden LHS Shell Cordovan. We have them available for purchase and in stock in both Black Shell or #8 Shell in size 10E on our website. Here is a link to that product on our site Alden Men's Leisure Handsewn Shell Cordovan.

On another note, we make the LHS in the color Cigar. It is a special edition shoe that we have made for our store. It's out of stock in your size right now, but if you were interested in it we could put it on the next make-up order. You will see it pictured with the Black and #8 Color shoes in the link above.

Thank you,


----------



## Galt (Oct 4, 2008)

Update: I found a store in my city that carries Alden, and I tried on several sizes. The 10D fit very well (hopefully perfect after breaking in).

They didn't have black, but they were willing to order them, and once they come in, they encouraged me to bring them home and walk on them for a few days (on carpet) to test them out; great store. They were also 20% off, so I only paid $424. Great deal considering.

So here is my sizing review (as strange as it is) if it helps anyone else considering a purchase.

AE Park Avenue: 10E
Bass Weejuns: 11D
Alden Cordovan LHS: 10D

Hope this helps someone else.


----------

